# Welches Videoformat für gute Qualität und kleiner Speicher?



## Greg3d (14. April 2008)

Hi, Ich habe mir einen Videoclip mit Adobe After effects erstellt. Der clip hat die Göße 640 X 480 und ist 270mb groß Mit welchen Format oder Einstellungen kann ich bei Adobe einen Clip erstellen der gute Qualität hat aber nicht zu groß ist? Ich hatte mir ne größe von 20mb vorgestellt.

Kann mir wer einen Tip geben, welche Einstellungen ich zu verändern habe.
mfg 
Greg


----------



## chmee (14. April 2008)

Schau mal in den Videotutorials ganz unten, da gibt es was dazu zu lesen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Greg3d (17. April 2008)

Hi, schönen Dank erst einmal für die Antwort.
Hat mir ja ein wenig geholfen aber ich verstehe nicht wie ein 5 min clip 200 mb groß sein kann und ich habe schon vielle varianten  ausprobiert. Mein größte Datei war 5 gb groß
Ich würde gerne den Clip für youtube verwenden also müssen die maße 640X480 sein. 
Welches Format würdet ihr bevorzugen um relative gute Qualität zu erreichen und nicht zu groß ist, um lange Ladezeiten zu vermeiden .

Danke schon mal 
bg Greg


----------



## chmee (18. April 2008)

Nein, Youtube Videos hatten die Maße 320x240, inzwischen aber auch 480x360. Empfohlen wird 640x480, weil die gespeicherten Daten eine bessere Qualität haben, aber zu sehen bekommst Du nur eine heruntergerechnete Version.

Mal kurz und bündig : Nimm zB 480x360@25fps und versuch als Codec Divx6 mit 600kBit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Greg3d (27. April 2008)

Schönen dank erst einmal für die Antwort.
Aber vollgendes Problem wenn ich es rendere geht es vom Speicher und Qualität, aber wenn ich es dann hochlade. Ist die Qulaität verdammt schlecht geworden.

dann habe ich vollgendes probiert, weil ja die formate in Flash umgewandelt werden habe ich gleich ne Flash datei erstellt und dann hochgeladen. War aber genau das selbe Problem dass die Qualität noch stärker abgenommen hat.

Ich versteh das nicht das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein halb wegs vernünftige datei zu erstellen mit relativ guter Qualität

Kann mir nicht einer mal eine ganz konkrete Einstellung zu  schicken und mit welchem Programm er die erstellt hat?

Bin hier nämlich solangsam schon am Zerzweifeln 

Ok danke dann schon einmal


----------

